

New version of StrongLoop's Process Manager for Node with docker and nginx support - jakerella86
https://strongloop.com/strongblog/node-js-process-manager-production-docker/

======
mmaster5
I use forever but it doesn't have clustering... Will check this out.

------
shubhra51
This seems to be the most advanced runtime for Node.js in Production

------
chandadharap
Ready for prime time and continuous improvements coming soon.

------
sickeythecat
How does this compare to Forever?

~~~
altsang
check it out - [http://strong-pm.io/compare/](http://strong-pm.io/compare/)

